# Bow Huntin in Sumter County



## Jayin J (Nov 10, 2009)

Its raining today and the small bucks have been bumping the doe's to see if they are ready, but it does not seem quite time for the big boys to come out yet.  Seeing alot of scrapes on the ground from the smaller bucks....I am seeing twin yearlings all over the place with small spike and 4 points...


----------



## Tikki (Nov 10, 2009)

I have noticed an increase in the number of scrapes on my hunting lease, but no major rut activity as of yet.  Waiting patiently!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 10, 2009)

Got in the stand about 5 today, still misting rain, but had to go.  Just before dark had a doe to my right and she shook off the rain and I could see the whites in here ears. She walked behind me and I stood up with my recurve and got ready.  I could not see her well, then heard steps coming up from way back.  It was a buck, could not tell what size, big ceddar tree in the way.  It sounded like the Buck was jumpin around and the Doe was stepping about 4 or 5 times and stopping.  Then the Buck would do the same.  Never was able to get a good visual and got too dark to attempt a shot.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 11, 2009)

Just moved my climber next to a trail and will try again this afternoon for that first trad bow kill.  One of the scrapes I've been watchen looked like it was freshened up last night, or this morning.  Still misting rain at the moment.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 12, 2009)

Going to my stand yesterday, a doe was under the tree, had to wait till she trotted off after I broke some bratches.  Got on in the stand and didn't see anything else.  Had a couple of friends get some nice buck's though.  Hock's were black and they were with several doe's.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 13, 2009)

Got in yesterday about 5:10pm and plenty of squirrels, and saw one large Doe about 300 yards.  Heard 2 shots way off.  It was slow yesterday.  Did have an 8 or 10 Point run in front of me this morning and he never slowed down, saw him coming through the ditch, cross the road and down the other ditch and kept on moving about 50 yards in front of me..  He never slowed down, seems he had something on his mind.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 13, 2009)

Got in the stand about 4:15 today, the squirrels were trying to attack me.  About 5:45 had 2 yearling doe's 30 yards.  Didn't have a clear shot and probably would not have shot that far, but I was hoping they would come a little closer.  Had to stay in the tree a good bit after dark, they were all in from and to the side of me.  I plan on moving the climber to a different location tomorrow.  Hunted this spot 5 straight days.


----------



## Tikki (Nov 15, 2009)

Bucks were chasing hard this morning.  While stalking,  I ran into a doe being chased by 4 bucks.  Also found 5 new scrapes which were all clean - all were clean.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 16, 2009)

Going today to a new spot, hope to get that first trad deer.  Its warmer today so I am not sure how this will effect the deer moving...


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 16, 2009)

Saw my first rutting activity 11-08-09. Stalked up on a doe bedded down with three or four bucks. She got up 20 yards from me and headed away. The bucks got up, one at a time, and grunted as they chased her. I got an arrow off at one but hit a vine and missed low (20 yard shot). As I looked for my arrow, a small four point walked up to me. Had him at 15 yards, but declined the shot. The rut seems to be "doing it to it" in the mornings. Not much of anything in the afternoons.
Clay


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 17, 2009)

Got in yesterday and it was slow up till about dark, then had a fox trot  across the food plot.  No deer .....


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 17, 2009)

Put out 2 new cameras today to see what's going on in the woods.  Looks like this whole week is not going to be good for hunting according to the game activity calender. Maybe this weekend they will move in close like last week and I'll get one. As of yesterday, I have been 10 straight days in a row.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 17, 2009)

Jason keep after them your time will come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tikki (Nov 17, 2009)

My father in law went to the lease and saw Does being chased left and right.  While watching a chase he had as he said "a goodun" walk 20 yds to his right and wasn't able to get a bead on him.  
They are Cruisen.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 19, 2009)

I skipped hunting yesterday to join others who share interest in Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills to attend a Fish Cooking gathering.   It was good eatin and great fellowship.....and I enjoyed it throughly.....


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 20, 2009)

Report for yesterday :   0.   nothing was moving not even a mouse....


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sat. 21st -nothing in the morning. Check for a stand location in a new area for me around 2:00. First I stalked into the area. Found rubs and fresh scrapes every 20 yards along a disked trail leading to a creek bottom. Jumped a deer and played cat and mouse with it for 30 min. I think it was the buck working his scrapes. When the gig was up, I put up a stand for my wife. Hope she gets a chance at this buck. 

My point was that I think the bucks are doing it to it mid-day.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 24, 2009)

Me and Tikki went on a spot and stalk Saturday morning.  We started a little before 7 and hit the woods in full camo and with our best sneak tactics.  Only 100 yards in 2 Doe's were sighted coming through the woods to our left.  As we decided to put the moheakin on them, we heard a crash behind and to our right.  I could not believe me eyes cause it was a black bore hog of 150+ lbs.  After seeing that, the deer took a back seat.  We gave the bbh (black bore hog) a good 30 second lead and then started our stalk.  As we got deeper into the woods, the bbh seemed to have vanished.  Not giving up, we crossed a stream and trenched through the swamp and never caught on eye on the bbh.  At this point, the deer were starting to walk as we spotted several more and heard them also.  We ended up seeing 6 Doe's and 3 Buck's and 1 Black Bore Hog in the four hours we were in the woods where the food is plentiful.  White Oaks were coming down like Hail and hitting the magnolia leafs like snap and pops. It was a great experience especially when that BBH was about 40 yards from us and never knew we were there.  We will try again later to bag those first trad bow kills.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 24, 2009)

Got in the stand yesterday afternoon and no sightings of any deer animals.


----------



## Tikki (Nov 28, 2009)

11/27/09
WNW wind - hunted hardwoods-going into stand found 2 scrapes fresh.  Eased into the woods this morning and waited.  Squirrels, squirrels, squirrels is what I saw for the first hour.  I looked to my left at 730 and saw a deer shirting to my left.  Couldn't tell what it was.  2 minutes later another passed by 50yds.  Both eased by the scrapes.  That was it for the morning.  Smoke poles were barking. I got out of the stand and picked up my brother and nephew.  After picking them up, We went back to my stand sight to put up Camera and a doe had used the scrape.  Father in law still saw signs of chasing and fresh scrapes.  Afternoon hunt I heard running and grunting.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 1, 2009)

No sighting of any deer animals yesterday pm.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice tall 6 point spotted yesterday about 70 yards off.. He was sniffin the ground and then started towards to woods after a hot doe.  Seems they are still chasin here.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 2, 2009)

Saw a few does at a distance yesterday morning. A nice 8 pointer was killed with a gun last week while chasing (in the morning). I'm still only seeing deer in the mornings on my lease. Nothing yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 4, 2009)

The hunt yesterday was nice even though no sightings of deer.  Had a gray fox 5 yards for 10 minutes and curious, and 3 coons at the base of the tree I was in.  Though for a minute I was going to have company, but they eased off as the sun set.


----------



## Elbow (Dec 4, 2009)

Keep at it guys! You guys are persistent! 
JayinJ like that new avatar!
El


----------



## Tikki (Dec 5, 2009)

Windy this morning and didn't hunt, but had a backyard full of deer. All does


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 7, 2009)

Decided to put the Bear recurve up and get out the Katera.  Then of course deer were all out in front of me 15 yards.  Took a medium size slick head Sunday Morning after seeing a yellow lab come out at daylight, then 7 doe's went by at 40 yards.  About on hour later one of those doe's decided to take one for team and came out 30 yards and walked towards me stopping at 15 yards.  Double lung and 70 yards later she was on the back rack of the jeep and 30 minutes later she was hanging in the cooler.


----------



## Elbow (Dec 7, 2009)

Good job JayinJ! 
El


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 8, 2009)

No Deer sightings yesterday, only birds and squirrels.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 9, 2009)

Yesterday only sightings were squirrels and birds.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 10, 2009)

Yesterday's Report :  Zero, not a deer in sight.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 11, 2009)

Yesterday :  7 Doe's and 2 Bucks, all about 100 yards away. Too far to shoot with Bow.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 14, 2009)

Rained about 3.5 inches for Saturday and part of Sunday.  Was able to get in the stand about 4:00pm yesterday.  Had a tall narrow 7 point @ 43 yards at 5:30.  Fog rolled in fast and heavy so had to call it done.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 15, 2009)

Was not able to hunt yesterday due to extreme weather.  We have had over 7 inches of rain on the past 3 days.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 15, 2009)

All this rain is about to get old.  No hunting today due to stormy weather.  Who ever is doing the rain dances, please stop.  I have bow huntin on the brain and this ain't helpin......


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 17, 2009)

Did not go huntin yesterday,  took the afternoon off.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 17, 2009)

Did a little scouting at lunch, looks like the deer are coming back off the boat back onto the main land.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 19, 2009)

This morning was windy, heard one blow about 100 yards deep in the woods, spotted 4 Doe's in another spot.  They seemed to move about 8:30 this morning.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 20, 2009)

Well...... This morning was awesome, I'll let you know up front their was not a kill....  Had 15 Doe's behind me at 8:30am.  Got into position and was waiting on a Doe to take one more half step to clear a pine tree.  Before she took that step, one of the other's took a hop and they all hopped and then some more would hop.  It was a hopping contest.... Of Course they all hopped out about 50-60 yards and stopped.  I watched as they eased up the hill in groups of 4 or so until all were out of site.  I waited on the Buck and he never showed either.  I was hoping one of those Doe's would come back, but she never did.  It was an awesome hunt, got my blood circulated quickly...


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 20, 2009)

Got in the stand at 4pm today and have several squirrels and chipmunks around.  No deer sighting...


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 22, 2009)

Went Quail huntin today.  Bagged a good many, and walked 10 miles ++ .  Good exercise and always fun to watch the dogs point.


----------



## Killer (Dec 26, 2009)

Went on the 23rd and had a 110 class eight point come by.  He was on the edge of a cut cotton field eating under pin oaks.  Sure will make a nice one next year, i could only wish he was 125 buck since he was about 10 yards away.


----------

